
PyScripter 3.0.0 released - happy-go-lucky
https://pyscripter.blogspot.com/2017/10/at-long-last-new-pyscripter-release.html
======
happy-go-lucky
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/pyscripter/pyscripter](https://github.com/pyscripter/pyscripter)

